# 2006 X-Trail Model - related discussions !



## guyfromtor (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone heard anything about any changes to the Canadian X-Trail for 2006? Maybe those cool roof lights?

Just curious...


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

guyfromtor said:


> Anyone heard anything about any changes to the Canadian X-Trail for 2006? Maybe those cool roof lights?
> 
> Just curious...


Nissan.ca still showing 05 models only. They are currently offering a deal on lease and finance rates - so I expect that by mid-august they should have 06 data up and models in country by September.

Volvo just moved from 05 to 06 model year on their website - and I take that as an indicator that we are about to move into the next model year shortly at other vendors.

jww


----------



## rmg (Jul 6, 2005)

guyfromtor said:


> Anyone heard anything about any changes to the Canadian X-Trail for 2006? Maybe those cool roof lights?
> 
> Just curious...


my lease on my 2002 Forester is up within the next 2 months. The Xtrail looks appealing, but has been around since 2000 (in other parts of the world, though only 1 year here in Canada). Right now, Nissan is offering 1.8% financing for 60 months. The Xtrail is selling well in Canada (outselling Santa Fe, RAV4, etc), so that tells me that they want to clear out stock because either the 2006's are on the boat, and/or there are big changes (either new looks or new features) coming.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Info. from Nissan dealer YESTERDAY*

Was at my Nissan dealer yesterday and spoke to the Sales Manager re the '06 Models possibly being destined to the USA and also any anticipated changes.

Several things came out of the conversation:
1. They have just about sold out all their stock of X-Ts and he was placing an order for more '05 models and he expects to receive them in about 4 - 6 weeks. His order was not for a specific number of units - he indicated that he would take "all that he could get" - - see 2 below.
2. He (reluctantly) agreed that it "is more probable than not" that the '06 will be introduced into the USA - which he says is a bad thing for Canadian dealers - reason being that the US market will then get "first dibs" on the '06s.
3. On the subject of "changes" his sense was only minimal, probably "cosmetic". He compared it to some of the minimal changes that were applied to the Altima.

I'm not sure how solid his "intelligence" is on these points.....

So, why was I at the dealer yesterday ?

Picked up my "steel" wheels, with winter tires mounted. 

While I was there I had a set of "sill plates" installed - stainless, with X-T logo on the front pair. They do look sharp.

Looked at the rear bumper protector (also stainless) but decided to pass on it - it's a tad expensive, has to have holes drilled into the bumper, and my sense is that it will not look so good when it invariably gets scratched, dinged.

Did order a wind deflector for the Sun roof...

And the beat goes on, and on and on....

:cheers: Roger


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> Was at my Nissan dealer yesterday and spoke to the Sales Manager re the '06 Models possibly being destined to the USA and also any anticipated changes.
> 
> Several things came out of the conversation:
> 1. They have just about sold out all their stock of X-Ts and he was placing an order for more '05 models and he expects to receive them in about 4 - 6 weeks. His order was not for a specific number of units - he indicated that he would take "all that he could get" - - see 2 below.
> ...


There is no official word from Nissan as of yet about whether the 06 X-Trail is going to the US. I have spoken with two different dealers, and they have different intel on the topic. While it is possible, one thing that Nissan has a history of looking at is what consumers buy across a given geo. The fact here is that the US don't buy many small-utes/soft-roader vehicles.

If the 06 upgrades are similar to the Altima upgrades, then that will be a good thing. The quality of the interior of our 02 Altima pales in comparison to the 03/04 and beyond models. Nissan took great care in correcting the cheap-feeling plastics and poor panel alignment (inside passenger door to dash) and even re-designed the air outlets in the dash to move more air into the cabin.

I'd also like to see some improved features included in the LE version such as steering-wheel mounted audio controls, more premium quality sound system, side-curtain airbags with roll-over sensor, higher comfort rear-seat, safari rack, and auto-headlights. Heated steering wheel and power-retractable outside mirrors would be sweet, but you don't see either too often on non-luxo vehicles in North America much these days.

jww


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

*2006 X-Trail Model Package Additions!!*

I don't know if anyone has heard about the specifics of any package changes for the 2006 X-Trails, but i have in my hands a print out from Nissan Canada of two new package additions to the SE and LE line for 2006. 

For 2006, the SE X-Trail can be optioned with an "Adventure" package which includes P215/60/17 tires and rims, Hyper roof rails(overhead driving lights, but this deletes the bumper foglights). This package is listed to be a $1200 option. 

Also.. there is a NAVI package which will come as a $2500 option for the SE and LE models. This will be a 7" colour screen(i'm guessing replacing the double din 6 cd changer system like the overseas models have). This NAVI package can be ordered with or without the VDC option of the LE.

I can scan the print outs i have for people to see. It also contains the model codes and option group codes. From what is described on the print outs from Nissan, both these package can only be ordered with the automatic transmission equipped SE and LE models.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*More 2006 ipod!*

Wednesday, July 20, 2005 at 15:21 JST

TOKYO — Nissan Motor Co said Wednesday it started marketing a car navigation system enabling music fans to connect their iPod players to the system when driving in Nissan vehicles. The new navigation system, backed by a designated iPod connector, gives drivers in-car control of their iPods through its 7-inch touch screen display, Nissan said.

The hard disk drive-equipped system, which sells for 315,000 yen, can be fitted in 11 existing Nissan models, including the Tiida compact car, X-TRAIL sport utility vehicle and the Serena minivan. The system features Nissan's CARWINGS telematics service and CD/MD/DVD playback capability in addition to iPod connectivity






Gforce99 said:


> I don't know if anyone has heard about the specifics of any package changes for the 2006 X-Trails, but i have in my hands a print out from Nissan Canada of two new package additions to the SE and LE line for 2006.
> 
> For 2006, the SE X-Trail can be optioned with an "Adventure" package which includes P215/60/17 tires and rims, Hyper roof rails(overhead driving lights, but this deletes the bumper foglights). This package is listed to be a $1200 option.
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

So it sounds like Nissan still won't let you option the important safety feature of VDC/TC on the cheaper models. Curses. But you can get a poser roof rack. More curses. Where are their priorities?

I guess it's time to start a serious search for a used LE with VDC rather than wait for the 2006 models. They've missed out on one new vehicle sale.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Gforce99 said:


> I don't know if anyone has heard about the specifics of any package changes for the 2006 X-Trails, but i have in my hands a print out from Nissan Canada of two new package additions to the SE and LE line for 2006.
> 
> For 2006, the SE X-Trail can be optioned with an "Adventure" package which includes P215/60/17 tires and rims, Hyper roof rails(overhead driving lights, but this deletes the bumper foglights). This package is listed to be a $1200 option.
> 
> ...


Scan away and post - I'd love to see the details on these options. Also - any idea on availability of the 06 Canadian models yet? Still showing 05's at nissan.ca

The "Adventure" package roof rail kit is dubbed as an "Aluminum Roof Rack System with Safari Lights" which comes standard on the T-spec model in the UK and other geos. In addition to the slick looking lighting kit above the roof line, it has a distinct advantage over the current roof rail system. Because of the open rails up front, you have more flexibility with the fixed rear cross-bar and variably located front cross-bar. The perfect solution for people who have roof-mounted carriers that require a different cross-bar distance than the set 75cm on the fixed mounts of the normal roof rail system (read Thule, Yakima and others).








This is a very cool looking option that includes the bumper-mounted foglights as well. Probably a negative if this option removes the traditional foglight kit mounted in the bumper, as I suspect that overhead lighting like this is probably against some traffic law in Canada.

Now - why just make the Adventure Package available on the SE? I'd like the LE with this feature as well 

And keep the bumper-mounted foglights too! Can you imagine driving down a dark country lane at night with 6 sets of lights burning the way? Sweet!

Nice to dream.

:thumbup: jww


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

Why would they delete the bumper foglights? :thumbdwn: That's not a very good idea!


----------



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

*V6???*



Gforce99 said:


> I don't know if anyone has heard about the specifics of any package changes for the 2006 X-Trails, but i have in my hands a print out from Nissan Canada of two new package additions to the SE and LE line for 2006.
> 
> For 2006, the SE X-Trail can be optioned with an "Adventure" package which includes P215/60/17 tires and rims, Hyper roof rails(overhead driving lights, but this deletes the bumper foglights). This package is listed to be a $1200 option.
> 
> ...



What about a V6 option ?


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

I wonder if you can add those rack on the 05 model.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

You can find the print-outs within my X-Trail folder. When i first glanced at them this morning, i never really looked carefully at the detailed sheets of options for each model. It says the 2006 LE's will have 17" wheels and tires replacing the current 16" ones, so my apologies for not mentioning that fact.

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=Gforce&dispsize=512&start=0


----------



## guyfromtor (Jun 8, 2005)

*Why did Nissan have to screw it up?*

Why take the bumper lights off when ordering the adventure package?! Now I dont know which to pick.

Probably saving that for the 2007 model, the "Super Adventure Package"


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

so for an extra 2500 i can get a navi package installed in my X???

the 05 model??

that would be sweet


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Gforce99 said:


> You can find the print-outs within my X-Trail folder. When i first glanced at them this morning, i never really looked carefully at the detailed sheets of options for each model. It says the 2006 LE's will have 17" wheels and tires replacing the current 16" ones, so my apologies for not mentioning that fact.
> 
> http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=Gforce&dispsize=512&start=0


Great - thanks. I still think it's too bad that the Adventure package - w/bumper foglights please - isn't available on the LE. As well - IMO - the LE continues to omit a few 'little extra' luxury features that would make it even better than it is. Borrowing from the Altima, add steering wheel mounted audio controls, auto-headlights (my favourite feature in my 02 Altima), another set of speakers (twizzlers on the A-pillar), telescopic steering wheel, and a true dead pedal. OK, the dead pedal isn't on the Altima as standard equip, but can be added for around $20CDN. I know it's not supposed to be a Lexus, but these few extras really make a difference to the end-user (and would increase sales of the LE, I bet).

I also noticed that for the 06 spec sheet, Nissan has called out that the tailgate window isn't tinted (nor is the Pana-roof for that matter). Any ideas why?

jww


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

guyfromtor said:


> Why take the bumper lights off when ordering the adventure package?! Now I dont know which to pick.
> 
> Probably saving that for the 2007 model, the "Super Adventure Package"



My completely speculative guess: they wanted to offer the roof lights but didn't want to change the wiring harness and stalk switches around too much, to keep costs down. One could always pay the ~$500CDN to buy the Nissan fog lights and do the wiring at home, installing a switch in one of those free spots on the dash next to the mirror controls, dash dimmer, etc.

I'm having a tough time with the value proposition of the "Adventure Package". It sounds like mostly cosmetic upgrades, other than the ability to slide a front crossbar back and forth, and the driving lights. But you can surely put aftermarket driving lights on the bumper more cheaply, and keep the factory fog lights in the bumper holes. As for the 17" wheels, I suspect they won't help much on off-road "Adventures" with their shorter sidewalls, and since suspension retuning doesn't seem to be a part of the package, the ride's going to get a bit stiffer as a result. The folks here who've installed big wheels can probably speak better to this point than I could, though. Maybe the on-road handling benefits are worth the wheel size change, and the associated costs of the package.

IMHO, the package doesn't make sense, although the items offered individually might.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

X-Traction said:


> So it sounds like Nissan still won't let you option the important safety feature of VDC/TC on the cheaper models. Curses. But you can get a poser roof rack. More curses. Where are their priorities?
> 
> I guess it's time to start a serious search for a used LE with VDC rather than wait for the 2006 models. They've missed out on one new vehicle sale.


I've got a used (27K km) LE but no VDC.....


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I've got a used (27K km) LE but no VDC.....


Thanks for mentioning it. Since I dislike leather seats, the only reason I'd get an LE is to get the VDC/TC. I assume it uses enough wiring etc. that it can't easily be retro-fitted. Or not?? - an $800 option can't be all that involved. Maybe they just enable some programming in the computers.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

X-Traction said:


> Thanks for mentioning it. Since I dislike leather seats, the only reason I'd get an LE is to get the VDC/TC. I assume it uses enough wiring etc. that it can't easily be retro-fitted. Or not?? - an $800 option can't be all that involved. Maybe they just enable some programming in the computers.



It's also automatic...I don'tknow if VDC can be added.....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> It's also automatic...I don'tknow if VDC can be added.....


It can  The 2005 Pathfinder automatic comes with VDC here in Australia.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hyper Lights*

Hey..

On Friday I contacted my friend who owns Metro Nissan in Lasalle where I purchased my X-Trail. He never received anything but the part numbers are in the system.. no stock yet and yes the lights can be ordered seperately, I have an appointment tomorrow for my X-Trail and I will ask the pricing... he left the pricing on my work answering system but I do not recall it at the moment. All I know is that I am ordering a set!!! LOL...


Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hey..
> 
> On Friday I contacted my friend who owns Metro Nissan in Lasalle where I purchased my X-Trail. He never received anything but the part numbers are in the system.. no stock yet and yes the lights can be ordered seperately, I have an appointment tomorrow for my X-Trail and I will ask the pricing... he left the pricing on my work answering system but I do not recall it at the moment. All I know is that I am ordering a set!!! LOL...
> 
> ...


Stephen,

I hope you do realise that you will need to get rid of your roof spoiler to accomodate the hyper roof rails with lights.

Hyper roof rails are not designed for xtrails with the roof spoiler and you can either have one or the other but not both.

This is due to the fact that the hyper roof rails have in-built spoiler at the back.

Check the service manual for further details.

Just thought I'd let you know if you don't already know this.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hey*

I just came back from the Dealer.... and well it is interesting... while they do not have the listing for the complete rails they only have a listing and price for the lights.... so they are not sure as of yet... I was able to see the dealer cost $260 Can/each light vs Suggested Retail of $427 Can/each per light.

As soon as they have more information they will let me know. As of now they have no information regarding when the 2006 will be released or any other information.

I am on his "To Call" when he finds out more about the lights and or rails... from the pictures we saw these look like an add on to the existing rails we now have... but from the illustration it is hard to see.

Stephen






aussietrail said:


> Stephen,
> 
> I hope you do realise that you will need to get rid of your roof spoiler to accomodate the hyper roof rails with lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## 360degrees (Jul 31, 2005)

*Hyper Roof Rack System*

Hi I'm a new member and just join the Nissan owners' family on Friday with the purchase of a 2005 X-Trail XE. My previous truck was a 2001 GMC Jimmy so I'm looking forward to the better Gas milage. I'm very interested in the Hyper Roof Rack System. Sounds like the right tool for driving on our Moose infested Roads here in New Brunswick...I'll be watching for any information on how to get an upgrade. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## elliott1948 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Specs on the 2006*



Gforce99 said:


> You can find the print-outs within my X-Trail folder. When i first glanced at them this morning, i never really looked carefully at the detailed sheets of options for each model. It says the 2006 LE's will have 17" wheels and tires replacing the current 16" ones, so my apologies for not mentioning that fact.
> 
> http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=Gforce&dispsize=512&start=0


I checked you website but cannot read the specs on the 2006 very well, even when expanded to a larger zoom. Do you have a way to see them clearer? 

Thank you
Elliott


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

elliott1948 said:


> I checked you website but cannot read the specs on the 2006 very well, even when expanded to a larger zoom. Do you have a way to see them clearer?
> 
> Thank you
> Elliott


When you click on the picture... expand it using the "original" view in the dropdown box below the picture. I can see it perfectly using both Mozilla and Internet Explorer.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

jww said:


> Nissan.ca still showing 05 models only. They are currently offering a deal on lease and finance rates - so I expect that by mid-august they should have 06 data up and models in country by September.
> 
> Volvo just moved from 05 to 06 model year on their website - and I take that as an indicator that we are about to move into the next model year shortly at other vendors.
> 
> jww


I just purchased a 2005 Nissan X-Trail se AWD (Have not taken delivery of it yet) While I was working the deal out the finance manager said that they would be expecting 2006 stock in late September or early October.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

is everyone overlooking the fact that you must opt for a automatic transmission if you want the adventure pack...when i think of adventure, i don't think of an automatic tranny.

in addition, the package price is actually $2200 since you must pay for the auto transmission. it's not like you can even use the top lights...i'd rather spend the $2200 on a set of 18" or 19" rims.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

There are a few options I would like to see on the xtrail. However, things tend to take a few years before you see it, such as auto lights or wheel mounted audio controls. The only item I was hoping to see Nissan allow was the VDC/TC on the XE and SE. It should be up to the consumer if they want or don't want these safety options, not a corporate entidy.

As for the automatic transmission requirements for the adventure package......who knows what they were thinking.

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OttawaX said:


> when i think of adventure, i don't think of an automatic tranny.


I do 

In many of my off-road "adventures" the automatic tranny proved more than capable, not to say it was an advantage to have it most times.

Now the thing that I can't associate is the Hyper Roof rails (with lights) and the term "adventurous"  they're just lights for God sake LOL

Nissan should offer this as an optional accessory not to try and shove something else down customer's throat in the process


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

*Saw an '06 at the dealer last night*

Went in to finalise the deal on our new '05 silver LE and were out in the lot to go have a look at our exact vehicle when I saw it. Blue - looks to be a different, darker blue to me - SE w/ adventure package (lights on roof rails, 17" wheels, and more I'm not aware of probably).
I gotta say, it looked pretty good.
I don't regret commiting to the '05 at all though. There's no way I'd get the deal I did on an '06 right now, not to mention at anywhere near the interest rate I got.
I was surprised to see it on the lot already. Anyone else see one yet? This was in Newmarket, Ontario (Doner Nissan) by the way.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't seen one in person yet, but my dealer's (Fredericton, NB) inventory shows they have them. Going by the specs on nissan.ca, nothing has really changed except for the new packages. So as far as your new 05 you have all the same features. I would like to see the new blue, wasn't very sure if I liked the 05 blue or not.

Congratulations on your new xtrail.

Greg



Rockford said:


> Went in to finalise the deal on our new '05 silver LE and were out in the lot to go have a look at our exact vehicle when I saw it. Blue - looks to be a different, darker blue to me - SE w/ adventure package (lights on roof rails, 17" wheels, and more I'm not aware of probably).
> I gotta say, it looked pretty good.
> I don't regret commiting to the '05 at all though. There's no way I'd get the deal I did on an '06 right now, not to mention at anywhere near the interest rate I got.
> I was surprised to see it on the lot already. Anyone else see one yet? This was in Newmarket, Ontario (Doner Nissan) by the way.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

yes it looks like the nissan canada site is showing 2006 pricing, as well as the adventure package options pricing...

I have not seen the 2006 though ...

I don't know if this picture was there before, but would this be a 2006 with 17" alloy wheels?:

click here for bigger pic


----------



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

There was also one at Barrie Nissan when I went to get our 05 SE last friday. I was too busy making a deal , so I forgot to take a close look at it.

Todd


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada Web Site 2006 X-Trail*

Hi,

Ok... again I will publicly state my feelings (since Nissan Canada has employees reading this message board). Can someone fire the Marketing Marketing Manager who obviously does not do any market studies or focus groups on what prospective buyers are looking for. This has been said many times over the year in this forum.

I looked at the Nissan Canada Site and the 2006 X-Trail for Canada. Who make suche lousy marketing decisions and how the selection of what is offered or sold with each model? Also again the lack of any as we call it "AfterMarket" Items.. same old same boring items being offered. 

While we know that until the X-Trail is offered in The U.S. ( I have a friend in Plattsburgh NY who is going to buy one here in Montreal and bring it in to the U.S.) there will be a lack of accessories or aftermarket parts.. but given the fact that in Japan there is a 24 Page accessory book from Nissan that some of you have seen (that I sent you copies) why not survey previous owners, look at this message board!

I looked at the Navigation option being offered an laughed.. there are many available options worth the same price with more features on the Market. As someone else mentioned the 17" tires... and Hyper Rails ..only available on the SE... ???

Is the 2006 worth it..my words no... pick up a 2005 at a cheaper rate while they are available... I am sorry to rant but really.. with all the traffic that Canadians have made in this forum regarding the X-Trail (and that they "Marketing" is supposed to be monitoring) they would have more to offer...

Hey I am happy with what I have, I am happy that I have met all of you and we have shared the MaxDax's and other info.. Were the smart ones and Nissan Canada has a lot to learn. This is what makes this forum so great... we have each helped each other and made our own unique X-Trails without the Need of Nissan.


LOL... That was fun... now it's your turn! I am interested to hear your feelings as well on the new 2006.. This should be fun..!

Stephen


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

Hyper Roof Rail with overhead lights (replaces fog lights)

not understanding this move, you can use your fog light any time, but the roof light are not legal for street. 
That mean only the 10% of the owner who make off road will be able to use the roof light legaly ?? 
And i guess they will not be powerfull enough to please the thru power offroader (if the buy X-trail for doing that ?) 
not shure it' will be a very popular option ??

Somebody have a different opignon ??


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Very true*

I also find that this is rediculous... and you are correct in every word... it's very obvious that the Nissan Canada did not think much on this one...

Stephen






sd333 said:


> Hyper Roof Rail with overhead lights (replaces fog lights)
> 
> not understanding this move, you can use your fog light any time, but the roof light are not legal for street.
> That mean only the 10% of the owner who make off road will be able to use the roof light legaly ??
> ...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Couldn't agree more Stephen. The VDC/TC option only available on LE should also be added to the poor decisions from Nissan (as I and many others noted in another thread).

Greg



SCHESBH said:


> I also find that this is rediculous... and you are correct in every word... it's very obvious that the Nissan Canada did not think much on this one...
> 
> Stephen


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

*Nissan Canada is showing 06 X Trail on website*

You guys probably already know this but I just saw it. Everything looks the same except The LE model comes with 17 inch wheels, and the lights on the roof rack are available on any model. I think they look stupid. They replace the foglights so you can't have both. 
I like the look of the larger wheel. I am going to put 18 inch wheels on mine next summer. No chrome though. I hate chrome. :balls:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*update on 2006 X-trail discussions*

Hi guys,

For about a month now we have had a series of new threads every week or so relating to the new 2006 X-trail model.

These have just now been all combined into this one thread.
We could use this continuing thread to add posts relating to the same subject instead of starting new threads.

Thanks


----------



## gondez28m (Nov 14, 2004)

*Considering 06 X-Trail*

Hello!
Many of you have had your X-Trail for a while now. My question is are you happy with your choices? We are considering the 5spd SE AWD. Will i still love the truck in 3yrs time? Also considering the RAV4 4 cyl Limited, however the higher interest &price tag is quite higher. 

Also, how quiet is the cabin. 

Thanks!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

gondez28m said:


> Hello!
> Many of you have had your X-Trail for a while now. My question is are you happy with your choices? We are considering the 5spd SE AWD. Will i still love the truck in 3yrs time? Also considering the RAV4 4 cyl Limited, however the higher interest &price tag is quite higher.
> 
> Also, how quiet is the cabin.
> ...


Welcome on board!

I'm very happy with my X-trail. The odometer just hit 80,000km and I never put a wrench to the vehicle yet, or see a warning light in the dash. Actually, a wrench was put to the vehicle to change the front brake pads. lol.
Other than that, a blown fuse was the only other "repair".
Gas mileage is decent with the 5-speed. The AWD system is great in the snow. My wife loves the X-T, and it is her commuter vehicle.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> Welcome on board!
> 
> I'm very happy with my X-trail. The odometer just hit 80,000km and I never put a wrench to the vehicle yet, or see a warning light in the dash. Actually, a wrench was put to the vehicle to change the front brake pads. lol.
> Other than that, a blown fuse was the only other "repair".
> Gas mileage is decent with the 5-speed. The AWD system is great in the snow. My wife loves the X-T, and it is her commuter vehicle.


I have 97,000km on mine and I'm very pleased with this vehicle, good fuel economy, strong brakes, huge sunroof, great seats, good handling, decent power, troublefree!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Love it*

I purchased mine in August 2004 ... I have 32k on it... not one problem and still I am extremely happy with it.

Stephen





XTrail1 said:


> I have 97,000km on mine and I'm very pleased with this vehicle, good fuel economy, strong brakes, huge sunroof, great seats, good handling, decent power, troublefree!


----------

